# Tv packages



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Can anyone advise what's the best TV package to get for sport, I am interested in the premier league mainly are all games on OSN or are some on Abu Dhabi TV?

Can you get them both? 

New to TV here, thanks


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> Can anyone advise what's the best TV package to get for sport, I am interested in the premier league mainly are all games on OSN or are some on Abu Dhabi TV?
> 
> Can you get them both?
> 
> New to TV here, thanks


Yeah me too especially newcastle united


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

jimbobslats said:


> Can anyone advise what's the best TV package to get for sport, I am interested in the premier league mainly are all games on OSN or are some on Abu Dhabi TV?
> 
> Can you get them both?
> 
> New to TV here, thanks


All premier league games are on AD Sport, FA Cup, England Internationals and lower league teams (such as the mighty Walsall which have been on twice this season) are on Al Jazeera sports. If you want to watch rugby six nations then thats also on Al jazeera.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Champions and Europa League are on Aljazeera too, SerieA and La Liga as well. Not sure what OSN sports show but I haven't noticed anything that interesting


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Champions and Europa League are on Aljazeera too, SerieA and La Liga as well. Not sure what OSN sports show but I haven't noticed anything that interesting


Scottish Premier League in case anyone still cares about it


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

can anyone suggest which channels cover NBA?


----------



## Richard33 (Apr 13, 2013)

jso said:


> can anyone suggest which channels cover NBA?


man even I've been trying to figure this NBA channel out. I got the premium OSN package and I get no NBA, ESPN or Al Jazeera 3 and 4.

Can someone recommend how do we get these. OSN guys told me I have to pay another 400dhs over and above the premium package to get it.


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

go with nba TV web option, cheaper and much better...


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

jso said:


> go with nba TV web option, cheaper and much better...


Add an Apple TV for 99$ and you're good to go. NBA on your TV.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

motojet said:


> Add an Apple TV for 99$ and you're good to go. NBA on your TV.


You can achieve the same for the price of a HDMI adapter from your computer to TV (or to your AVR).

Your best bet for any American sports is from the leagues sponsored TV package.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I too just use an hdmi cable to stream pretty much everything. If you have someone stateside who will let you set up a slingbox, highly recommend it. 

Watching tv here is cringe worthy. Never even bother to turn the cable on anymore. I have to turn the station up to 75 out of 100 to hear the show/dialogue, but then the commercial comes on and have to turn it down to 20. Really is cringe worthy!


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

nice silverstone htpc case, dual 3TB hard drives inside, cheapest AMD APU board/cpu and XBMC on top of that for nice home multimedia/storage setup... costs a bit more than AppleTV but also more flexible


----------



## Richard33 (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks everyone for the tips. Web+HDMI looks like a good option.
Apple TV is something on my wish list too. 
Thanks


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Richard33 said:


> man even I've been trying to figure this NBA channel out. I got the premium OSN package and I get no NBA, ESPN or Al Jazeera 3 and 4.
> 
> Can someone recommend how do we get these. OSN guys told me I have to pay another 400dhs over and above the premium package to get it.


Apple TV on pay per view


----------



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

Evening all,

I've just had Du installed and we've got AD Sports as part of the package (channels 501-510 on our box) 

Does anyone know how you watch them with English audio (or can't you?). There is an option button on the remote which gives you Arabic or English as an audio option, I change to English but commentary stays Arabic???

Help...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Rowanpc said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've just had Du installed and we've got AD Sports as part of the package (channels 501-510 on our box)
> 
> ...


Persistence, sometimes the option doesn't work so try a few times and it should work at least for the English games. Lions is on Du sports


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Rowanpc said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've just had Du installed and we've got AD Sports as part of the package (channels 501-510 on our box)
> 
> ...


We also have problems with language and no sound from certain channels. We fix this by removing power from the set top box and then restarting it after a few minutes.
This seems to fix it for a few days!!
The set top boxes seem to be low quality from China or Taiwan and have really dodgy firmware!!
Hope this helps.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

Will give them both a try, thanks!

2 months to fix it before the football!


----------



## salamjabak (Jun 25, 2013)

you may go for Etisalat e-life triple play package


----------



## VivekSama (Jun 25, 2013)

I tried the various packages but always had to keep paying extra for champins league, cricket, etc. Now I just watch it for free on my laptop.


----------

